# Looking for rock singer Toronto



## Noiseaddict (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello guitar canada forum! I'm a new member here at the forum, and i have to say that is actually quite refreshing to find a canadian only virtual place were we can discuss common local stuff, i got a little tired of harmony central, guitar geek and such...i've been playing for several years and i've put together a rock band and we are playing my songs looking to play live the GTA scene (newbie) for fall/winter 2009. I'm very excited about this project and i hope it works out as well as i think it will..having said this i am playing and singing at the same time, but i want to focus on my guitar which is my instrument. this is why i am looking for a singer- collaborator, who can sing my songs in his own style and is not afraid to collaborate with songwriting (mainly lyrically)..
If you know somebody age 25-30 old and with rocking vocals who wants to join this project and more importantly with no superstar attitude, please let me know..
Thanks a lot guys!
Bruno


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

There's a "musicians" section of Craigslist where you'll be able to post an advert and also see others that are available. In addition you'll see some of the suburban areas - Durham, York, Oakville, Brampton etc.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Noiseaddict said:


> Hello guitar canada forum! I'm a new member here at the forum, and i have to say that is actually quite refreshing to find a canadian only virtual place were we can discuss common local stuff, i got a little tired of harmony central, guitar geek and such...i've been playing for several years and i've put together a rock band and we are playing my songs looking to play live the GTA scene (newbie) for fall/winter 2009. I'm very excited about this project and i hope it works out as well as i think it will..having said this i am playing and singing at the same time, but i want to focus on my guitar which is my instrument. this is why i am looking for a singer- collaborator, who can sing my songs in his own style and is not afraid to collaborate with songwriting (mainly lyrically)..
> If you know somebody age 25-30 old and with rocking vocals who wants to join this project and more importantly with no superstar attitude, please let me know..
> Thanks a lot guys!
> Bruno


"rock band" is pretty generic....influences? styles? vision?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's a coupla' sites to check out.
Overhear and Bandmix.
Good luck.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

This ad appeared in usedottawa today. Might be your guy :smile::

http://usedottawa.com/classified-ad/8937015

*Screamer Looking for Bluegrass band.
*
72 year old can scream like the dickens, especially when provoked by a metal band. 
Need some rest between songs, so’s I can get my breath back and adjust my paraphenalia. 
I’ll be able to attend practices whenever my whippersnapper son goes to
bed or finally leaves home. 
Clean underwear a must.


----------



## WhiteNight (May 6, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> This ad appeared in usedottawa today. Might be your guy :smile::
> 
> http://usedottawa.com/classified-ad/8937015
> 
> ...


LMAO I would love a sound clip.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

_72 year old can scream like the dickens_

Needs Depends and Geritol on contract ryder.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Looking for a rock singer? Have you thought about going downtown and throwing a rock over your shoulder? Whoever it hits is your man!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

james on bass said:


> Looking for a rock singer? Have you thought about going downtown and throwing a rock over your shoulder? Whoever it hits is your man!


The problem with the rock over the shoulder method is that you always hit the person with the superstar attitude.

Seriously though, have you called JD Fortune?


----------

